# Omg



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I feel like I'm going to hurl .... Pallas is missing, presumably on the floor. I've been trying to find him for five minutes now ... there is just the tiniest opening on the lid of the tank. He was here before I ate lunch two hours ago nearly . ... dear lord not him. He jumps alot . ...



not my sweetheart.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Did you lift every single decoration in the tank to look for him?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Found him under the desk in the carpet. He's in really ,really rough shape, think I have no choice but to put him to sleep


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That's horrible. =(


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Pallas is gone. I don't really know what to say because I'm still in so much shock. If I'd have closed the lid just a little bit more he would still be alive .... 

He was my baby. I loved him so much, and we were close .... It was amazing to see him go from a little juvie to a full, glorious VT. He was so beautiful and spunky and he knew he was. He liked to bite my nose and flare on command. He would jump for his food and I taught him to swim through my fingers. There will never be one like him. Pallas was special, intelligent, comical .... too many ways to describe him. I'm gonna miss this little boy. He was more than just a fish to me. 

This is his last photo, taken a week ago. 









I never thought it would be so soon. RIP my love.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He was so gorgeous.


----------



## BettaMama11 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss =(


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh fleetfish, I'm so very sorry! :'( That's terrible! I am so so so sorry, neither of you deserved that!  I'm really sorry, what an awful day for you. ;/


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'[m so sorry.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I lost one of my first bettas that way.
He sure was a lovely boy since you talked so fondly of him.
They can fit through the tiniest cracks so don't blame yourself over it, it's just in their nature to jump.
Try covering the hole with mesh and some glue, you'll still be able to drop pellets in for your next fish if you decide to get one.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have glass tops on all of my tanks, so usually jumping isn't a problem. But just that one moment I guess, when I wasn't looking .... At least I have my other guys and the sorority girls. They're keeping my spirits up. They are the reason I keep going.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm so sorery fleetfish! I know how much you loved him, he was one of my favourites of yours too. RIP little guy.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh how sad for you fleetfish, I am so sorry for your loss. Accidents happen, and you are a very responsible fish owner. Don't be too hard on yourself. He was so lucky to have had you as his "human"!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm trying not to beat myself up too much ... I'm okay now. Empty tank syndrome is nagging me though .... I think I might wait awhile.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry about Pallas!! I know he was very special to you and he will be missed very much. RIP Pallas.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Pallas. He was gorgeous.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

May he find big and clean bodies of water in fishy heaven. May he rest in peace. 
I'm so sorry for your pain.


----------

